# UPDATE December 9th - Evan's kayak was found today in Fort Erie Ontario Canada. We still need your help, no sign of Evan as yet.



## Jim Barger Sr (Sep 6, 2004)

Evan is my grandson. Winds, waves, and currents could have him just about anywhere by now so please keep your eyes on the water looking for any anomaly as you watch your boards.


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

Just cannot imagine the pain this was to write this!!!


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

We were out of Beaver Wed. I told my buddy we need to keep an eye out for him. I was thinking with the NE winds we had Tues he probably moved In south.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Jim Barger Sr said:


> I know this is for fishing reports only but I'm desperate to reach you guys that are out there this weekend so I'm begging for an indulgence and forgiveness. Evan is my grandson. Winds, waves, and currents could have him just about anywhere by now so please keep your eyes on the water looking for any anomaly as you watch your boards.
> View attachment 498599


Jim,
Please feel free to cross post this to any...or all forums you wish.


----------



## Jim Barger Sr (Sep 6, 2004)

fastwater said:


> Jim,
> Please feel free to cross post this to any...or all forums you wish.


THANK YOU!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

We were up on the lake Wednesday and Thursday. I must say my wife and I had sad feelings in our hearts of this horrible tragedy. Both days we finished pretty quick and then ran the area from Avon to Vermillion just looking. I hope the family has some peace very soon. Continued prayers for all of your family Jim. Heartbreaking.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Jim Barger Sr said:


> THANK YOU!


You're welcome and....prayers continue.


----------



## Bluegillford (Apr 8, 2005)

Absolutely, and so sorry for your loss.


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

Prayers that he is found.


----------



## FishOhioQuest (Jul 10, 2020)

I am sorry for your loss and I am not trying to sound insensitive. I am not telling you to stop searching either. The accident that happened last year during the brawl although a little later in November than this accident. They found that gentleman this spring I believe, so it may take until next spring. I also believe that they found him relatively close to the site of the accident, within a mile or two. Just providing a little help I hope. My prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

Prayers for your family....


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

Jim - Given the kayak was found, I will pray that your grandson is found soon as well. Once again, I am sorry for the loss that your family has had to endure over the last month.


----------



## RodsInTheMud (3 mo ago)

Hang in there Jim, God bless you and your family! 🙏


----------



## RodsInTheMud (3 mo ago)




----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52 (Nov 19, 2021)

May you and your family get closure soon.


----------



## Treble (Mar 27, 2017)

Continuing Prayers for You and your Family Mr. Barger.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

I can’t even imagine what you and your family are going thru. I pray there will be closure soon.


----------



## Jim Barger Sr (Sep 6, 2004)

Jim Barger Sr said:


> Evan is my grandson. Winds, waves, and currents could have him just about anywhere by now so please keep your eyes on the water looking for any anomaly as you watch your boards.
> View attachment 500001


Can anyone point me toward any similar groups or web sites that would be focused on the eastern part of the lake? I would like to post on thier sites notices about Evan, the missing kayaker. His kayak was found 9 days ago in Fort Erie and we just want folk along the shore from Buffalo south to be on the lookout for Evan.


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

you could try Bassboat Central there are guys on there from that area. There is a lounge section that gets a bunch of traffic and a New York page on there also


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

ranger487 said:


> you could try Bassboat Central there are guys on there from that area. There is a lounge section that gets a bunch of traffic and a New York page on there also


Good site to post that. Contact “Al from Canada”. He’s the site owner. More than likely put stickies on all the major sub-forums.


----------



## Jim Barger Sr (Sep 6, 2004)

MuskyFan said:


> Good site to post that. Contact “Al from Canada”. He’s the site owner. More than likely put stickies on all the major sub-forums.


I can't find the "Al from Canada" site, can you point me there?


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52 (Nov 19, 2021)

Jim maybe post to ontariofishingcommunity.com


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Jim Barger Sr said:


> I can't find the "Al from Canada" site, can you point me there?


go to Bassboatcentral.com at the bottom of the home page you will see Al’s name and under it is button to click to email him.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Jim Barger Sr said:


> I can't find the "Al from Canada" site, can you point me there?


Al is the owner/president of BassBoatCentral. He would be the one you could contact to get your posts the widest visibility. 





BBC Boards


Bass Boat Central Boards is The Place for Bass Boat Connections.




www.bbcboards.net


----------



## Jim Barger Sr (Sep 6, 2004)

MuskyFan said:


> Al is the owner/president of BassBoatCentral. He would be the one you could contact to get your posts the widest visibility.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, found it and posted


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Jim Barger Sr said:


> Thanks, found it and posted


You're welcome, sir. Praying for an answer for you and your family.


----------



## EYELANDER75 (Nov 13, 2009)

They are recovering a body from e72nd st tonight. FYI


----------



## RodsInTheMud (3 mo ago)

EYELANDER75 said:


> They are recovering a body from e72nd st tonight. FYI


Very sad but sure hope it’s him for family closure! 🙏


----------



## Eaglef16 (May 20, 2008)

Prayer's for the Family!!!🙏🙏🙏💔


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Eaglef16 said:


> Just saw on news report that it was Him.
> Prayer's for the Family!!!


It was not Evan. Adam Harry reported missing on Nov 17th was the person recovered. 









Body recovered in Lake Erie identified as missing man from Lakewood, medical examiner says


Cleveland Metroparks police reported a man's body was recovered from Lake Erie on Thursday.




www.cleveland.com





Kip


----------

